# Dunn Edwards Ecoshield



## spectrump (Oct 9, 2012)

I recently used the Ecoshield line on a new interior. It's been 2 months since we finished the job and am dealing with blue tape peeling the primer and paint coats off the drywall mud. We took every precaution to dust the substrate (blew off walls with a compressor) as well as dust reachable areas with a fine broom. This was the first time I have ever used Ecoshield and think that there is an adhesion issue with the primer (Ecoshield 600 interior primer). Has anyone had this problem with Dunn Edwards Ecoshield 0 VOC primer and paint? The home owner is not happy. Any comments on this issue could be very helpfull.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ya, dunns has sucked since the VOC laws changed. they can not keep up with the ungoing changes. I only use them if I absolutely have too. 

on that note, get your rep out there and troubleshoot it.


----------



## smithoman (Apr 18, 2007)

*dunn sucks??*

Horse****, I've been using Dunn since the VOC changes took place and it was a lot longer ago then people think. I only use the top end products of the Evershield class and have had no problems and major satisfaction. Want to talk about failures, Benjamin Moore priced out the ASS and failure, any Behr product, KWAL.... Losers. Dunn and Kelly Moore (1245 especially) still kick ass. 

However, they just banned oil based primers in California. They will never get past this one. The new Zinnser Fake Oil, which used to be Cover Stain, is now a "Hybrid" waterbase. Less then half the solids and 33 percent more expensive. Who, exactly, do these *****S think they are going to get as customers.... It doesn't cover, the tannins bleed through and it disappears upon spraying on wood. I guess we are all ****ed and will have to put on 10 coats of this **** versus one coat of Zins Oil at $20 a gallon. 

I'm departing from California as a painter and if I do return, my customers will be paying $500 to 1K more for the bull**** products that don't work. Not to mention their new "Stewardship Program" which charges 75 cents per gallon times how many gallons? MILLIONS- 

I AM TOTALLY DONE PAINTING IN CALIFORNIA. **** THEM AND GOOD LUCK, IT'S A DOOMS DAY SCENARIO WHERE THE PEOPLE LOSE WHEN THEIR HOMES ARE DEGRADED AND DESTROYED. I'll be happily living in other places who aren't as idiotic.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

They still sell oil primers - might want to check out a Benjamin Moore store. Even long oils.

In my opinion Dunn Edwards is a joke and does not even belong in the same sentence as Benjamin Moore. I'm sure at one time or another they were decent but every house I do that was done in DE before is just a complete mess.

People who use DE are in general low ballers and looking for a quick buck who take no pride in their work.

Pat


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't personally used the ecoshield line but I have had pretty good results with the Evershield line. They are still selling quarts of oil primer here in Orange County, California.

My local vista paint store down the street started selling benjamin Moore products which I am extremely excited about. Does anyone recommended any specific Vista Paint product or line ?


----------

